# 80 Ohm oder 250 Ohm zum Zocken



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (24. März 2013)

Hey,
ich wollte gerade mal ein Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro und DT990 Pro zum ausprobieren bestellen,
doch nun weiß ich nicht ob ich lieber die 80 Ohm oder die 250 Ohm-Variante bestellen soll.
Die Kopfhörer werden fast nur fürs Zocken & Voice-Chats wie Skype genutzt.

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. März 2013)

Ganz allgemein kann man sagen, dass bestimmte Kopfhörer mit steigender Impedanz klarer bzw. "besser" klingen, gleichzeitig aber eine stärkere Quelle benötigen. Ohne Soundkarte bzw. Kopfhörerverstärker (separat oder auf Soundkarte) klingt ein hochohmiger Kopfhörer also mitunter auch nicht besser.

Zum etwas genaueren Einlesen:
Technik erklärt: Die Impedanz bei Kopfhörern | PLAYER.de
FAQs (Stichwort "Unterschiedliche Impedanzen")


----------



## Aggrotyp (24. März 2013)

Man kanns im groben so sagen, die 80 ohm variante wird etwas lauter spielen, die 250er wird den besseren klang haben.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (24. März 2013)

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Die Kopfhörer werden von einer Asus Xonar DG/X befeuert.


----------



## Aggrotyp (24. März 2013)

Das mit der xonar hört sich ja gut an.
ich würd zum DT990 Pro 250 ohm greifen, da er offen ist und eine breitere bühne hat als der geschlossene dt770.
aber das ist geschmackssache und kommt drauf an für was man ihn hauptsächlich einsetzt.


----------



## The_Trasher (24. März 2013)

Auf einer Lan mit vielen Leuten sind beispielsweise geschlossene besser, da sie besser abschirmen. 
Ich bin eigentlich ein Freund von In-Ear's, die kann ich aber auf Lan-Partys vergessen, da mir die Ortung durch Umgebungsgeräusche kaputt gemacht wird.

Sitzt du alleine im Zimmer > Offen


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (24. März 2013)

Ich werde mir 770, die 990 und das ATH M50. Dann kann ich selbst entscheiden was ich am besten finde 
Mit In-Ears konnte ich noch nie was anfangen


----------



## Coldhardt (24. März 2013)

Die ATH M50 kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. März 2013)

Also sind 250 Ohm + Soundkarte besser als 80 Ohm?


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2013)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Also sind 250 Ohm + Soundkarte besser als 80 Ohm?


 
Im Falle des DT 770: Ja


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. März 2013)

Gut - mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen - btw. das DT770, DT990 und die ATH M50 sind heute gekommen und werden morgen mit der neuen SoKa getestet


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2013)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Gut - mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen - btw. das DT770, DT990 und die ATH M50 sind heute gekommen und werden morgen mit der neuen SoKa getestet


 
Ich würde 3 - 4 Tage ausgiebig testen.
Viel Spaß mit den Dingern!


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (26. März 2013)

Ich hab die DT 770 Pro mit 80 Ohm, da ich sie auch unterwegs nutze, aber selbst an der Xonar DX muss ich schon recht weit aufdrehen für gute Lautstärke (37%), könnte schon eng werden mit 250 Ohm und ich denke, dass man den Unterschied nur schwer hören können wird


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2013)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Ich hab die DT 770 Pro mit 80 Ohm, da ich sie auch unterwegs nutze, aber selbst an der Xonar DX muss ich schon recht weit aufdrehen für gute Lautstärke (37%), könnte schon eng werden mit 250 Ohm und ich denke, dass man den Unterschied nur schwer hören können wird


 
Ob der TE den Unterschied hört sei mal dahingestellt, aber er hat eine DGX -> die hat nen KHV und ist auch für 600 Ohm noch gut geeignet.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (26. März 2013)

Stimmt, mein Fehler!


----------



## Anilman (26. März 2013)

Das ist bei jedem anders mir war die lautstärke ok.Man hatte nicht das gefühl OMG EINE GRANATE sonder ahhh ne granate.

Porbieren geht über studieren usw.
jetzt hab ich ne phoebus und so ist die ohm zahl ja egal


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. März 2013)

Falls es überhaupt nicht klappt, schick ich die 250er zurück und bestell die 80er


----------



## WTSHNN (26. März 2013)

Also wenn du noch tauschen kannst, würde ich zur 80 Ohm Version zusammen mit der Xonar DX greifen.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. März 2013)

Wieso sollte ich das tun?


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2013)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das tun?





WTSHNN schrieb:


> Also wenn du noch tauschen kannst, würde ich zur 80 Ohm Version zusammen mit der Xonar DX greifen.


 
Würde ich auch gerne wissen ehrlich gesagt. Der Tausch ist sinnlos, zumal der TE ja eh noch probehört und sich 3 KHs ins Haus bestellt hat. Eventuell behält er ja auch einen anderen und nicht den Dt 770.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. März 2013)

Jetzt bin ich doch stutzig geworden:
Soll ich meine Soundkarte zurückschicken und doch lieber eine Xonar DX nehmen?


----------



## Darkseth (26. März 2013)

Welche Soundkarte hast du denn bisher? Hab den Thread mal überflogen, aber ist nicht so ganz klar, welche Karte du statt der DX dann hast.
Falls DG/DGX, dann passt die schon ganz gut  Bevor du da zur DX für 60€ greifst, würde ich lieber nen externen Fiio E10 nehmen. Hat noch nen starken KHV dabei.

Dass die DG/DGX für 600 Ohm geeignet ist, wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln, der KHV ist eher "winzig" und nur bis 150 Ohm ausgelegt~
Eine DG/DGX ist viel zu Unterdimensioniert für einen 600 Ohm Kopfhörer, und auch unterdimensioneirt für einen 62 Ohm AKG K701. 300€ Kopfhörer zu ner 30€ Soundkarte passt überhaupt nicht. Die DGX ist bei solchen Kopfhörern maximal "akzeptabel", aber mit sicherheit nicht das Optimum


----------



## Thallassa (26. März 2013)

Die Aussage kam daher dass ich den DT 880 mit 600 Ohm mal an einer DGX gehört habe und das vom Antrieb her vollkommen OK fand, im Vergleich zu meiner Xense, deren KHV ja auch 600 Ohm antreiben kann. Ohne jetzt auf die technischen Details der Xense einzugehen und wissend, dass es natürlich auch da deutlich bessere KHVs gibt, fand ich dass es bei der DGX zu keinem allzugroßen Verlust gekommen ist. Dass man so einen wertigen KH tatsächlich an so einer kleinen SoKa betreibt, kommt aber denke ich ohnehin selten genug vor.


----------



## WTSHNN (26. März 2013)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das tun?



Ganz einfach deshalb, weil eine DX klanglich noch einmal ein ganzes Stück mehr aus dem Kopfhörer rausholen kann als die DG.


----------



## Darkseth (26. März 2013)

So gesehen ist auch ne Xonar DX für nen 600 Ohm dt 880 völlig ausreichend. Bei mir wurde es ab 50-60% Lautstärke langsam "zu laut". Jedenfalls weit entfernt von "zu leise". Schon 70-80%ige lautstärke war unerträglich laut.


----------

